# Antoine Freres



## jfoster348 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi

I have been given an old pocket watch and i am seeking more information, very little is available on the web.

The watch says Antoine Freres and Besancon.

Any information would be really appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Got any photographs? A picture is worth a thousand words. And folks here might be able to tell you more about it.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Had a quick 'google' but nothing much beyond the company being in existance in 1894, the locatioin being eastern France and the same town as the LIP factory. Another vague link is ebay item 250444772892.

Julian L


----------



## jfoster348 (Jun 30, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> Had a quick 'google' but nothing much beyond the company being in existance in 1894, the locatioin being eastern France and the same town as the LIP factory. Another vague link is ebay item 250444772892.
> 
> Julian L


Thank you for your replys, i have taken some detailed photos of the watch.. but i am unsure on how to post them,,

i will no doubt in time figure it out..

Joanne


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It took me ages to figure out how to post fotos. I use photobucket now. There's some good advice at the bottom of the opening forum page but make sure that you read it right down to the end of the posts or you will encounter the same problems as previous posters!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Once yu upload yur pics in photobucket, yu just have few links below yur pics. Yu just have to copy the one named

"IMG code" into your message.

Pay attention to the size of yur pics which shold not exceed 600px.

Bertrand



jfoster348 said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > Had a quick 'google' but nothing much beyond the company being in existance in 1894, the locatioin being eastern France and the same town as the LIP factory. Another vague link is ebay item 250444772892.
> ...


----------

